# canine education match



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

my 9 year old want to go to the canine education match in November in LA. Is she to young to start this? Our puppy will be about 6 months old then.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

is this a B match 'practice' show? If so, it will be great practice for her and your pup.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

not sure what a b match is.
Public Education
this is the link to what she is looking at


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

lilygirl said:


> not sure what a b match is.
> Public Education
> this is the link to what she is looking at


I think you are looking at the 2009 schedule. B matches are shows that clubs put on for practise for the real shows. You do not earn points at these shows. They are a lot of fun and you meet great people at them. Less stressful than the real deal.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Tina said:


> I think you are looking at the 2009 schedule. B matches are shows that clubs put on for practise for the real shows. You do not earn points at these shows. They are a lot of fun and you meet great people at them. Less stressful than the real deal.


 u r right. it was 09.


----------

